

Upgrade to Windows 8.1 Pro and save over $120 - WinObs
http://www.windowsobserver.com/2013/10/02/upgrade-to-windows-8-1-pro-and-save-over-120/

======
NKCSS
:P

"Note: That Amazon link to Windows 8 Pro is an affiliate link so I do earn a
percentage of all sales through it. Using that link does not increase your
purchase costs though and your support of WindowsObserver.com by using it is
appreciated."

------
WinObs
Thanks NKCSS - I wanted to share this with a lot of folks but also be clear on
that link.

This is a great way to get to Windows 8.1 and save quite a few $$$ that I
stumbled upon this morning completely by accident.

------
ursul_fram
Upgrade to Linux and save $199.99

